# another colo. models building, for sizing purposes



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

At the ECLSTS I picked up a Colorado Model Structures building I had not seen before, called "Carl's Homestead." Here it is painted white with green trim, next to a 1:29 boxcar with a 1:24 hong kong figure in front of it. The door measure 3.5 inches high by a bit less than 1.75 wide










The Colorado Models buildings are an excellent value, but they are very light on detail. I added doorknobs window "glass" and sills under the windows. I still have to paint the roofs and add the little porch roof over the door--it comes with a short angled "porch roof." If I had a criticism of them it would be the roofs are too small--there ought to be more of an overhang all around, maybe


As you can see it's a very small house, but I guess it is in 1:24. It's going in a far corner so I'm not going to detail it up much. The first thing I'd add now would be gutters of some kind.


For what it's worth paint is Rustoleum Hi Heat Green and Hi Heat Almond


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

it's nice to see new stuff coming from them, pricing is great. What was the cost on this kit? Gutters eh? Anxious to see what you come up with...


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't remember exactly--around 24 dollars, I think


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, it was around $25. I picked one up from Bruce, too, at ECLSTS. 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks just about right, next to your freight car there.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

They have very nice products, looks good.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Ya couldn't build it for $25 if you figure materials and time. Looks nice too.


----------

